# Knife for El Guapo part two



## Molokai (Jun 21, 2015)

Latest knife completed, ATS34 steel, hand satin finish 800 grit, hardness 60 hrc. Wood is amazon rosewood crotch burl or something, very vibrant colors in the sun. Finished with tung oil and Renaissance wax. Leather sheath, excellent finish and hand sewn. 
Made for @El Guapo 

C&C Welcome
regards
Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

LOVE that red thread on black. Tom the filework looks like batman logo and the sheath colors match also. You could call that the Batman model. Gorgeous knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 21, 2015)

Decadent! Another work of art! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> LOVE that red thread on black. Tom the filework looks like batman logo and the sheath colors match also. You could call that the Batman model. Gorgeous knife!


My wife said the same thing, batman filework. lol
Thank you Kevin for kind words


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Decadent!



Well put - decadent nails it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful Tom. I wax going to go with Shepherd ears on the file work 
Super clean stitching on the sheath. Just curious though - why that choice of finish? Oil in the rosewood ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 21, 2015)

Scott, i tried a test piece with tru oil and it just doesnt cure. So i just used small amount of tung oil and polished it to 12000 micro mesh pads before applying wax. If you have some techniques to finish rosewood i would love to hear them. I cleaned the wood with alcohol prior finish and test piece. @NYWoodturner


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 21, 2015)

WOW! My old man is going to love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2015)

Another beauty Tom ! Love that file work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 21, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Scott, i tried a test piece with tru oil and it just doesnt cure. So i just used small amount of tung oil and polished it to 12000 micro mesh pads before applying wax. If you have some techniques to finish rosewood i would love to hear them. I cleaned the wood with alcohol prior finish and test piece. @NYWoodturner



No... That's why I was asking. Oily woods are tricky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 21, 2015)

Tom that is another winner. I like the batman filework. Clean lines as aways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 21, 2015)

Simply amazing! I love the simple design with elegant filework and sheath! At first I thought the pins were swirled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 21, 2015)

Very cool Tom!
The file work reminded me of chainsaw chain..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 21, 2015)

Great work Tom!!! Your finish work is first class.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Another fine piece from Tomislav.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2015)

Very cool Tom. I love your work....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 22, 2015)

Actually I thought the file work was a stylized "M" for Molokai. Amazing work as everyone has said already.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mmaloney (Jul 9, 2015)

great looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

